

Mixpanel Activity Feed - alex1
https://mixpanel.com/activity-feed/

======
noelwelsh
I don't get this. How is viewing individual customer activity supposed to be
useful? Outside of a very few companies, any reasonable level of success is
going bring far too many customers to make this practical. It seems like a
feature that makes for great marketing copy but is practically useless in real
life.

~~~
aliisanola
Activity feeds can give you great insight into what individual users are doing
so you can test out your hypotheses in funnels and see if large swathes of
users exhibit similar behavior. For example, one client noticed that users
were scheduling appointments by clicking "day" 20 times rather than clicking
"month." They made a UI change to the calendar and saw their booking rates go
up.

This is also incredibly useful for providing stellar customer support. As an
example, Dollar Shave Club is using Activity Feed to see exactly where a user
is, which browser and OS, and what they've done recently. For example, if a
user claims to have changed plans, the customer support rep can see what
buttons the user clicked, what the old plan was and what the new plan is. They
say it has made them much more efficient and effective when dealing with
customers.

~~~
loceng
I wouldn't forget the value of it being an easier way to digest / consume
information.

------
loceng
I think Mixpanel just shot to the top of list of analytics I'm willing and
wanting to integrate, even before Google Analytics (of course it's needed
regardless).

~~~
davidkatz
Why is Google Analytics needed? I've found it superseded a long time ago.

~~~
loceng
A backup and comparison. And I can imagine Google uses it partially to
determine value of a website in ratings. I never researched this to confirm it
or not.

------
losvedir
Has mixpanel made it easier to keep track of a customer when they transition
from anonymous browser to registered user? When I last looked into it, you had
to capture the random cookie token associated with that user when they were
anonymous, store it in your database when they register, and then present it
to mixpanel as identification forever after.

We went with KISSmetrics for a couple reasons, but one of them was that whole
process was much easier: just a simple identify() call with an email address,
and KISSmetrics will associate the previous anonymous token with that email
address automatically, so you have a complete history of that user.

~~~
suhail
Coming soon this week. We already have it though. Email support@mixpanel.com
for more info if you're interested.

~~~
sid6376
Suhail, I am new to mixpanel but dont you identify a user already via a cookie
of yours and all I need to do is create an event that the user has created an
account for it to show up in the now new activity feed?

------
ya3r
To me this is in the grey area of privacy. I don't want airbnb (as the example
used in the pictures) to gather this kind of information about me.

~~~
kordless
Tough.

Fact: I'm not going to write an app that you can use (perhaps for free)
without getting a little something-something in return. Like knowing what
features you use in it the most, for example.

It's called analytics.

~~~
magic5227
The data is valuable but these companies aren't basing a business off of it,
its to improve their product.

Really we have to trust each company individually that they are using our
information responsibly _cough_ Google _cough_

------
benarent
Interesting. Reminds me of Intercom (<https://www.intercom.io/>) who have had
an activity stream on their user profiles for a long time.

~~~
chrislloyd
They're quite different. Intercom activity streams shows you when how often a
user has visited your site and the conversations you've had with them.
Mixpanel shows what actions a user has taken.

------
bosky101
Got to love the pace of feature rollout at mixpanel. The design seems miles
ahead of other analytics tools as well, or any webapp for that matter. tripl's
ui also comes to mind.

------
halayli
I've been using this feature on woopra.com for a week now. It's pretty slick.

[http://www.woopra.com/blog/2012/11/09/customer-profiles-
get-...](http://www.woopra.com/blog/2012/11/09/customer-profiles-get-a-
facelift/)

~~~
eliekh
Woopra has been doing this for 5 years.

------
PaulMest
I've been using this feature for a while (weeks?)... was it in beta before? Or
am I mistaking this for another stream-like feed in Mixpanel?

------
d0m
This is an idea I really wanted to hack on in my next hackaton. I'm happy to
see mixpanel implementing it so I can use it asap!

